# [SOLVED] Help! 0x4001001300001002 error !



## numbwang (Nov 25, 2009)

hello there!

i recently tried to help my friend rest his whole hp pavilion dv6000 laptop,
unfortunelty, dozens of dvd+R disk later, and also without the disk, i always get..

0x4001001300001002 bootmgr is missing- when i start system restore, and then it told me to ctrl + alt + del to roboot,

i tried the tech support in hp but all they told me was to buy of of "their" restoration CD.

Now i heard that many people have this infamous issue with hp,

I would like to hear some of the other people who have knowledge of this rather then a could be hp salesman. Also if I do have to buy this hp restoration cd ( WHICH CAN ONLY BE USED ONCE!) is it better for me to just buy a vista cd and use that to reset?

Please help, we got tons of homework to do and we are in dire need of a fixed laptop! (well actually, him since my is working


----------



## numbwang (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Help! 0x4001001300001002 error !*

update:: now when i try to restart and go normally, its just pops up
bootmgr is missing


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help! 0x4001001300001002 error !*

Please see - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927391


----------



## numbwang (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Help! 0x4001001300001002 error !*

hi again! i basically just did a clean reformatting
with vista home premium service pack 2, after that i am unable to
connect to internet at all, (after a clean wipe)
weither its wireless or direct!

also when i look in device manager i get a bunch of devices with yellow alert saying not installed...

Base stsyem device
base system device
base system device
coprecessor
ethernet controller
network controller
sm bus controller
unknown device

i would try to install but i cant go on the internet.

is it related to how ethernet controll or network controller is yellow?


----------



## numbwang (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Help! 0x4001001300001002 error !*

never mind~ solve the problem, All i did was just use another computer,
find the right driver for the broken one and transfer via usb and fix


----------

